# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قانون العقوبات الاقتصادية

## هيثم الفقى

المادة 1 
أ- يقصد بالدولة في معرض تطبيق هذا المرسوم التشريعي الوزارات والادارات والهيئات العامة ، والبلديات والمؤسسات البلدية والوحدات الإدارية والمؤسسات والشركات والمنشآت العامة وجميع جهات القطاع العام والمشترك والمصالح العامة وإداراتها سواء أكان طابعها إداريا أو اقتصاديا . 
ب- يقصد بالأموال العامة في معرض تطبيق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي الأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة العائدة للدولة وللجمعيات التعاونية والمنظمات الشعبية والنقابية والأموال المودعة في المرافيء والمطارات والمناطق الحرة والمستودعات الجمركية على اختلاف انواعها وكافة الأموال الأخرى المودعة لدى الدولة . 
ج- يعتبر موظفا في معرض تطبيق هذا المرسوم التشريعي بالإضافة إلى ماهو منصوص عليه في المادة 240 من قانون العقوبات جميع العاملين في الدولة وفقا لما هو منصوص عليه في الفقرة (أ ) من هذه المادة . 
المادة 2 
آ- تعتبر من الأموال العامة في معرض تطبيق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي الأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة العائدة لحزب البعث العربي الإشتراكي . 
ب- لاتجري التتبعات القضائية بشأن الجرائم المنصوص والمعاقب عليها في قانون العقوبات الإقتصادية الواقعة على الأموال العامة المشمولة بالفقرة (آ) من هذه المادة إلا بناء على طلب خطي من الأمين العام أو الأمين القطري المساعد للحزب أو من يفوضه كل منهما بذلك . 
المادة 3 
يشمل قانون العقوبات الإقتصادية مجموعة النصوص التي تطال جميع الأعمال التي من شأنها الحاق الضرربالأموال العامة وبعمليات إنتاج وتوزيع وتداول واستهلاك السلع والخدمات ، وتهدف إلى حماية الأموال العامة والإقتصاد القومي والسياسة الإقتصادية ،كالتشريعات المتعلقة بالتموين والتخطيط والتدريب والتصنيع ودعم الصناعة والإئتمان والتأمين والنقل والتجارة والشركات والجمعيات التعاونية والضرائب وحماية الثروة الحيوانية والنباتية والمائية والمعدنية . 
المادة 4 
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة من خمس إلى خمسة عشر سنة : 
1- كل من أقدم قاصدا على تخريب رأس المال الثابت أو المعدات . 
2- كل من غش الدولة بمناسبة تعاقده معها أو أثناء تنفيذه هذا التعاقد سواء في كمية المواد المسلمة أو المستعملة أو في ماهيتها إذا كانت هذه الماهية هي السبب الدافع للتعاقد أو في طبيعة تلك الموادأو صفاتها الجوهرية أو تركيبها أو الكمية التي تحتويها من العناصر المفيدة أو نوعها أو مصدرها عندما يكون تعيين النوع أو المصدر معتبرا بموجب العقد أو العادات السبب الرئيسي للتعاقد . ولا تقل العقوبة عن عشر سنوات إذا ارتكب الجرم إما بدسائس أو بوسائل ترمي إلى إفساد عمليات التحليل أو التركيب أو الوزن أو الكيل أو إلى تغيير بقصد الغش في تركيب المواد أو وزنها أو حجمها حتى قبل إجراء هذه العمليات ، وإما ببيانات مغشوشة ترمي إلى الإقناع بوجود عملية سابقة صحيحة . 
المادة 5 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من خرب قاصدا البضائع الجاهزة او نصف المصنعة او المعدة للتصنيع او الاستهلاك او قطع الغيار او جميع المواد المماثلة الداخلة او المستعملة في الانتاج بصورة مباشرة او غيرمباشرة . 
المادة 6 
يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين الى ثلاث سنوات من قصد عدم تنفيذ الالتزامات المتعلقة بالمشاريع او المهمات الاقتصادية الاخرى بقصد الحاق الضرر . وتكون العقوبة الحبس سنة على الاقل اذا كان الفعل نتيجة اهمال او قلة احتراز وأورث ضررا بالاموال العامة . 
المادة 7 
آ- يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من قصد من العاملين في الدولة عدم تنفيذ المشاريع العامة او نشاطات القطاع العام . 
ب- ويعاقب الفاعل بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى ثلاث سنوات اذا كان الجرم ناجما عن الاهمال او قلة الاحتراز . 
ج- يعاقب بالحبس سنتين على الاقل من قدم من غير قصد نتيجة اهمالة او قلة احتراز دراسة خاطئة لأي من مشاريع الدولة الاقتصادية او قدم دراسات او بيانات خاطئة عن الطاقة الانتاجية اذا اورث ذلك ضررا بالدولة . 
المادة 8 
يعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى ثلاث سنوات كل من أقدم بقصد جلب المنفعة لنفسه او لغيره او بقصد الحاق الضرر بالغير على تعيين عمال اومستخدمين او موظفين او منحهم ترفيعات او تعويضات او مكافآت مهما كان نوعها بصورة مخالفة للقوانين والانظمة . 
المادة 9 
آ- يعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى السنتين من افشى قاصدا معلومات بأي صورة من شأنها تخفيض الانتاج، او تفويت فرص اقتصادية على البلاد ، كالمعلومات المتعلقة بالعروض والمناقصات والمزايدات والتصاميم والخطط والاسعار . 
ب- واذا كان الفاعل متعمدا فيعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة . 
المادة 10 
آ- يعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى سنتين من تسبب بالحاق الضر بالاموال العامة نتيجة عدم المحافظة عليها او اهماله لها . 
ب- يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة من خمس الى خمسة عشرة سنة من سرق او اختلس الاموال العامة اواساء الائتمان عليها . 
المادة 11 
آ- يعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى سنتين من قصر في اتخاذ الاحتياطات العادية الممكنة لتلافي الضرر او اساء تشغيل الآلات بشكل مخالف لاصول التشغيل العادية او خالف الاصول الصناعية والطرق الفنية المتعارف عليها في النشاط الاقتصادي . 
ب- ويعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة في حال القصد . 
ج- اما اذا كان الفاعل متعمدا فتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة لمدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات . 
المادة 12 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من تعمد اساءة تصميم المنشآت المختلفة من جميع الوجوه كاختيار المكان والآلات ونوعيتها وتحديد الطاقة الانتاجية وتركيب الآلات وكيفية تشغيلها . 
المادة 13 
آ - يعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى سنتين من تسبب عن غير قصد نتيجة اهماله او قلة احتراز بالتبذير في استخدام المواد الخام وسائر المواد الاخرى التي تستخدم في الانتاج او تساعد فيه بصورة مباشرة او غير مباشرة خلافا للتعليمات او الطرق المعمول بها او لعرف المهنة . 
ب- وفي حال القصد تكون العقوبة من سنتين الى ثلاث سنوات . 
ج- اما اذا كان الفعل متعمدا فتكون العقوبة الاعتقال المؤقت . 
المادة 14 
آ - يعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى سنتين من قصر نتيجة اهماله او قلة احتراز في تحقيق الشروط المناسبة وفق القواعد الفنيةاو عرف المهنة لشراء او بيع المواد اللازمةوالمنتجات او عقد نفقات ليست ضرورية ولا تقتضيها زيادة كمية الانتاج او تحسين نوعيته . 
ب- وفي حال القصد يعاقب الفاعل بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة. 
ج- اما اذا كان الفاعل متعمدا فتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة لمدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات . 
المادة 15 
آ - يعاقب بالحبس من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات من قام بأي عمل من اعمال المقاومة للنظام الاشتراكي . 
ب- وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من خمس سنوات الى خمس عشرة سنة اذا سببت المقاومة ضررا للاموال العامة . 
المادة 16 
يعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى سنتين من اضر بالاموال العامة بسبب تعاطيه المخدرات او المشروبات الكحولية . 
المادة 17 
يعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى سنتين من علم ولم يخبر عن حوادث الفساد كالرشوة او اساءة التصرف او وقوع ضرر على الاموال العامة او يمتنع عن الشهادة بمعلومات تتعلق بهذه الموضوعات او يتستر على المسؤولين عن هذه الجرائم . 
المادة 18 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من زوّد السلطات عن قصد بمعلومات غير صحيحة مما يؤدي الى اتخاذ قرارات مضرة بمصلحة الاقتصاد الوطني وتكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة سنة على الاقل اذا كان الفعل ناجما عن اهمال او قلة احتراز او عدم مراعاة للقواعد الفنية او لعرف المهنة . 
المادة 19 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من اقدم على تنفيذ اي من مشاريع الدولة الاقتصادية او اي من الخطط الانتاجية العامة للدولة على غير الوجه المحدد فيها او على غير الوجه المحدد من قبل الجهات المختصة اذا اورث ذلك ضررا للدولة او بالاموال العامة . 
وتكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة سنة على الاقل اذا كان الفعل ناجما عن اهمال او قلة احتراز او عدم مراعاة للقواعد الفنية او لعرف المهنة . 
المادة 20 
يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى سنتين من قصّر في تزويد السلطات بالمعلومات أو الإحصاءات ونتائج البحوث والمخترعات التي حصل عليها بحكم عمله في الدولة ومن شأنها أن تؤدي إلى تحسين وتطوير الإنتاج الوطني ، وكذلك من قصّر في أعمال الإحصاء وجمع المعلومات الضرورية للتخطيط الإقتصادي السليم أو حجبها أو عرقل وصولها إلى المراجع المختصة . 
المادة 21 
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من غش في نوعية الإنتاج في القطاع العام وكذلك من غش في سائر الصادرات والمستوردات والسلع الإستهلاكية وارتكب كل ما من شأنه أن يضعف الثقة الخارجية أو الداخلية باقتصاد البلاد . 
المادة 22 
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة لمدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات كل من أخذ أو التمس أجراً غير واجب أو قبل الوعد به سواءً كان لنفسه أو لغيره بقصد إنالة الآخرين أو السعي لإنالتهم وظيفة أو عملاً أو مقاولات أو مشاريع أو صفقات أو أرباحاً أو غيرها أو منحاً من الدولة أو بقصد التأثير على الدولة أو في مسلك أحد العاملين فيها بأي طريقة كانت . 
المادة 23 
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة من خمس سنوات إلى خمس عشرة سنة من هرّب أو عمل على تهريب الأموال من أي نوع كانت خارج البلاد أو تسبّب في منع أو تأخير رجوعها مما يلحق الضرر بالإقتصاد الوطني . 
المادة 24 
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وتصادر أمواله المنقولة وغير المنقولة من قام بأي عمل من أعمال الإحتكار ، سواء أكان ذلك بإخفاء المواد أم بالإمتناع عن بيعها أم برفع أسعارها أم بأي طريقة كانت. 
المادة 25 
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقّة المؤقتة من يعمل في الدولة ويلتمس أو يقبل هدية أو منفعة أو وعداً بأحدهما لنفسه أو لغيره ليقوم بعمل من أعمال وظيفته أو ليعمل عملاً منافياً لوظيفته أو يدعي أنه داخل في وظيفتة أو يهمل أو يؤخر ماكان عمله واجباً عليه. 
وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة لمدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات إذا كان الفاعل يقصد الإضرار بالدولة أو مراعاة فريق إضراراً بالفريق الآخر أو إذا كان الفاعل يقصد من الإهمال أو التأخير حمل الغير على عرض أو تقديم الهدية أو المنفعة أو الوعد بأحدهما . 
المادة 26 
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من يعمل في الدولة ويتخذ قرارا يضر بالإقتصاد الوطني بقصد تحقيق مصلحة شخصية . 
المادة 27 
آ - تطبق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي على جرائم الرشوة وسرقة واختلاس الأموال العامة وتهريب الأموال خارج البلاد المرتكبة قبل صدوره إذا لم يكن صدر بها حكم مبرم قبل التاريخ المذكور . 
ب- يعفى من العقوبة من هرب أمواله قبل تاريخ صدور هذا المرسوم التشريعي إذا أعادها خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ تحريك الدعوى بحقه . 
المادة 28 
آ - تشدد العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد 4و5و6 على الوجه المبين بالمادة 247 من قانون العقوبات إذا كان الفاعل متعمدا . 
ب- باستثناء أحكام المادة (8 ) لاتطبّق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي إذا كان الضرر االناتج عن الجرم او النفع الذي قصد الفاعل اجتلابه منه لايتجاوز خمسة آلاف ليرة سورية أو لايتجاوز العشرة آلاف ليرة سورية إذا كان الضرر أو النفع ناتجاً عن الإهمال أو قلة الإحتراز أو عدم مراعاة للقواعد الفنية أو لعرف المهنة . 
المادة 29 
يتحتم الحكم بالحد الأعلى للعقوبة المقررة في هذا المرسوم التشريعي كلما اجتمع التعمد مع الضرر الجسيم . 
المادة 30 
توقع العقوبات والجزاءات المقررة في هذا المرسوم التشريعي على من يعهد إليهم بأية صفة بإدارة جهة ما في الدولة إذا تركوا على علم منهم الجرم يقع من شخص يخضع لسلطتهم أو إشرافهم 
المادة 31 
يعتبر الشروع في الجريمة الإقتصادية كالجريمة التامّة . 
المادة 32 
يعتبر المحرض والمتدخل والشريك بحكم الفاعل . 
المادة 33 
يعاقب بغرامة أقلها ضعفاالضرر الحاصل من جراء ارتكاب أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي إضافة إلى العقوبات الاصلية. 
المادة 34 
إذا كانت العقوبة المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي أدنى من العقوبة المفروضة في القوانين الأخرى لجريمة مماثلة تطبق العقوبة الاشد . 
المادة 35 
يجوز تطبيق أحكام المادة 85 من قانون الموظفين الاساسي على جميع العاملين في الدولة . 
المادة 36 
آ - لاتسقط حقوق الدولة من ضرائب ورسوم وأموال وخلافها إلا بالتقادم العام . 
ب- تبدأ مرحلة التقادم إذا أخفى المكلف نشاطا أو مستندات أو غيرها أو قدم بيانات غير صحيحة أو استعمل طرقا إحتيالية للتخلص من إداء الضريبة أو الرسم أوغيره من التكاليف كلها أو بعضها وذلك بإخفاء أو محاولة إخفاء مبالغ تسري عليها الضريبة أو الرسم أو التكليف من تاريخ العلم بالعناصر المخفاة . 
المادة 37 
آ - خلافاً لكل نص آخر يحال مباشرة مرتكب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذاالمرسوم التشريعي من العاملين في الدولة إلى المحكمة المختصة، وبعد أن يصبح الحكم مبرما تحيل النيابة العامة الملف إلى الجهة التاديبية المختصة . 
ب- إن العاملين الذين يعملون في جهات ليس لها مجالس تأديبية تفرض العقوبة المسلكية بحقهم من قبل السلطات المختصة . 
ج- العقوبات التي يمكن إيقاعها بحق العاملين في الدولة تصل حتى العزل والطرد، وفي حالة الإدانة تفرض إحدى هاتين العقوبتين . 
المادة 38 
آ- تكف يد المدعى عليه من العاملين في الدولة عندما تستدعي المصلحة العامة عدم مثابرتة على العمل ، ويسري مفعول العقوبة التأديبية الصادرة بحقه اعتبارا من تاريخ كف يده . 
ب- يقرر كف اليد بصك من السلطة التي تمارس حق التعيين . 
ج- يحق للمفتش أو من يقوم بأعمال التفتيش أن يمارس حق كف اليد على أن يعلم فورا السلطة التي تمارس حق التعيين ، ويعتبر قرار كف اليد ملغى حكما إذا لم يثبت خلال خمسة عشر يوما من السلطة المذكورة . 
د- يعتبر مكفوف اليد حكما المدعى عليه الموقوف منذ تاريخ توقيفه ، فإذا أخلي سبيله جاز إلغاء كف اليد من السلطة التي تمارس حق التعيين مالم يكن صادرا بحقه قرار بكف اليد. 
المادة 39 
ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية ، ويعمل به من تاريخ صدوره . 
صدر في 16 /5 /1966
رئيس الجمهورية
بشار الأسد

----------

